# Brand: AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST FULL REVIEW



## Dre'svapereviews

ATTENTION ALL E -CIG USERS.
>>>> REVIEW TIME<<<<<
*Please note the following review is my own unbiased opinion, in no way am I getting any personal monitory gain. My reviews are being done to assist those looking for a flavour amongst the many well-crafted juices South Africa has to offer.
Brand: AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST 
Name: GORGEOUS GUAVA 
Profile: Sweet guava, lime, fresh fruits & spices to push your tastes buds 
Available in 60ML (GORILLA PLASTIC BOTTLE) 
Nicotine strengths: 3mg
VG/PG RATIOS: 70VG / 30PG 
LOCAL SOUTH AFRICAN JUICE (ISO 7 APPROVED AND LAB MADE)
(This E-Liquid was send to me for the purpose of this review!!)
Today I am looking at a E-liquid made by AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST called GORGEOUS GUAVA… 
I have decided to do the GORGEOUS GUAVA first as it is my least favourite from the AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST range, I will explain why it is my least favourite.
Being allergic to the guava fruit I have never really enjoyed drinking or eating anything guava flavoured, that being said the GORGEOUS GUAVA was a flavour profile I could actually endure. The GORGEOUS GUAVA profile is so on point it had me feeling like I was sitting with a fresh guava in my hand! The smell coming from the bottle as soon as the cap is removed makes you imagine that there is a fresh guava floating around in the air…hehehe.
The way the profile has been put together made it vape able for me, again it’s my own personal opinion! The fruity notes come thru nicely and I’m 150% sure anyone who loves guava will devour this profile, I think what made it better for me was the lime and hints on mint on the exhale after a vape. i also enjoyed the coolness that came from the exhale, everyone who reads and follows my reviews know I do not like over iced profiles, but the GORGEOUS GUAVA has just enough cooling to the profile.
Vaping in on my DRAG V1 with a dual set of WHITE COLLAR ALIENS AT 0.20 ohm in the ZUES X rta actually made me enjoy the “fruit” profile of the E-liquid. 
I know anyone who loves fruity flavours and guava flavours will enjoy the GORGEOUS GUAVA from AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST, I honestly recommend this profile to all guava fans out there!!
Big shout out to AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST and Mr WESLEY VAN ZYL for allowing me to share my thoughts and opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Dre'svapereviews said:


> ATTENTION ALL E -CIG USERS.
> >>>> REVIEW TIME<<<<<
> *Please note the following review is my own unbiased opinion, in no way am I getting any personal monitory gain. My reviews are being done to assist those looking for a flavour amongst the many well-crafted juices South Africa has to offer.
> Brand: AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST
> Name: GORGEOUS GUAVA
> Profile: Sweet guava, lime, fresh fruits & spices to push your tastes buds
> Available in 60ML (GORILLA PLASTIC BOTTLE)
> Nicotine strengths: 3mg
> VG/PG RATIOS: 70VG / 30PG
> LOCAL SOUTH AFRICAN JUICE (ISO 7 APPROVED AND LAB MADE)
> (This E-Liquid was send to me for the purpose of this review!!)
> Today I am looking at a E-liquid made by AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST called GORGEOUS GUAVA…
> I have decided to do the GORGEOUS GUAVA first as it is my least favourite from the AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST range, I will explain why it is my least favourite.
> Being allergic to the guava fruit I have never really enjoyed drinking or eating anything guava flavoured, that being said the GORGEOUS GUAVA was a flavour profile I could actually endure. The GORGEOUS GUAVA profile is so on point it had me feeling like I was sitting with a fresh guava in my hand! The smell coming from the bottle as soon as the cap is removed makes you imagine that there is a fresh guava floating around in the air…hehehe.
> The way the profile has been put together made it vape able for me, again it’s my own personal opinion! The fruity notes come thru nicely and I’m 150% sure anyone who loves guava will devour this profile, I think what made it better for me was the lime and hints on mint on the exhale after a vape. i also enjoyed the coolness that came from the exhale, everyone who reads and follows my reviews know I do not like over iced profiles, but the GORGEOUS GUAVA has just enough cooling to the profile.
> Vaping in on my DRAG V1 with a dual set of WHITE COLLAR ALIENS AT 0.20 ohm in the ZUES X rta actually made me enjoy the “fruit” profile of the E-liquid.
> I know anyone who loves fruity flavours and guava flavours will enjoy the GORGEOUS GUAVA from AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST, I honestly recommend this profile to all guava fans out there!!
> Big shout out to AUTHENTIC ALCHEMIST and Mr WESLEY VAN ZYL for allowing me to share my thoughts and opinion.


Great Review, really insightful!


----------



## StompieZA

Good review, Still need to find a great guava juice and think i need to give this a try!


----------



## Dre'svapereviews

Thank you! Appreciate the feedback


----------

